# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteld en de pil

## yvonne30

ik ben net na lange tijd weer gestart met de pil maar ik blijf ongesteld hoe kan dat

----------


## Janneke

Heb je het er met je huisarts over gehad?

----------

